# Formula The One



## Koerk (25. September 2011)

Heyho,

da ich ja noch auf mein Bike warten muss hab ich genug Zeit zum lesen ... ^^
Nun scheint es ja bei vielen an Kompletträdern Probleme mit der "The One" zu geben, weil die nicht entlüftet sind und was weiss ich.
Bei Rose wird das Bike ja nun speziell zusammengebaut und da wollte ich fragen ob von euch schon jemand mit der Bremse an nem Rose Bike ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, da ich denke dass die das in der Werkstatt beim Aufbau oder danach direkt mitmachen, aber ich wollte einfach mal nachgefragt haben. 

Gruß;
Koerk


----------



## huskee69 (26. September 2011)

Meine hat von Anfang an wie ne "eins" gepackt.
Nur das Schleifen scheint ne The One-Krankheit zu sein. Habs bei meinem 2010er GC8 aber jetzt lustigerweise mit der Griffweitenstellung fast in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2011)

Du hast echt Langeweile gell? 

Also, die The One ist etwas zickig was das Entlüften betrifft, wenn man es allerdings mit etwas Sinn und Verstand macht, dabei folgendes Rezept beachtet, ist das Ganze kein Problem:

Entlüften Formula Bremsen - HowTo damit am Ende auch der Druckpunkt passt 

Schleifen kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen, wenn man die Bremssattel per Auge ausrichtet und die Scheiben gerade sind, sollte das Ganze schleiffrei laufen.


----------



## Koerk (26. September 2011)

Naja, ich hab Semesterferien und muss auf mein Bike warten.. 
Da hat man schon gut Freizeit und liest / sucht was das Zeug hält, damit man die Zeit totgeschlagen kriegt und das Bike endlich fertig ist. ^^

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

Mach dir keinen kopf um die bremse, die ist gut !

Ansonsten weist du glaub ich wo dir geholfen wird 

Cheers
George


----------



## Impaktbotaniker (26. September 2011)

Meine schleift auch, allerdings werde ich nach dem Einbremsen beim ersten Kundendienst die Bremssättel nochmal ausrichten (lassen).

Hat die Bremse Biss? Aber Hallo...


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2011)

Wie ausrichten lassen? Das muss ich 1 x im Monat machen.


----------



## Alex-F (26. September 2011)

Bist Du Service? 

Ich muss gestehen das ich erst am Samstag gemerkt habe was man dafür wirklich tun muss. Schraub da seit nem Monat dran rum, die Möglichkeiten der beiden Schrauben die den Adapter befestigen habe ich irgendwie immer übersehen.


----------



## JackZero (26. September 2011)

Fahre seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren die "the One" an einem Red Bull, hatte selbst nach dem Belagwechsel (selbergemacht) keinerlei Schleifen oder Druckpunktschweinereien.


----------



## Impaktbotaniker (27. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie ausrichten lassen? Das muss ich 1 x im Monat machen.




Ich wills nur einmal richtig haben. Dann: Drehmomentschlüssel käuflich erwerben und selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## -MIK- (27. September 2011)

Kla, kann ich verstehen, lass Dir mal zeigen wie das geht und dann bekommst das schon hin. Aber nen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchst dafür auch nicht. Ich zieh die immer nach besten Wissen und Gewissen an und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JollyJump3r (28. September 2011)

ich hatte das besagte problem! 
die the one bei meinem uncle jimbo war von anfang an nicht richtig entlüftet.


----------



## Neubauer85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Ahnung wie man die Bremshebel der Formula The One 2011 Taschen kann?


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2011)

Abschrauben, tauschen, dran schrauben...


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Neubauer85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab Probleme mit der Verstellschraube. Die bekomm ich nicht abmontiert.


----------

